# Manzanita bowl



## Barb (Oct 1, 2020)

This is a manzanita burl I got from @rockb. I wasn't quite sure how I wanted to shape this but it shaped itself. It was still pretty green when I turned it so it's still drying out, warping and doing it's own thing which I like a lot. I'll probably end up keeping this one for myself.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 1, 2020)

Thats a beauty Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (Oct 1, 2020)

Wow Barb. I love it! I really like leaving it to move on its own also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 1, 2020)

Beauty!! I like how the color fades from the deep red on the lip to that mottled tan near the bottom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 1, 2020)

Gorgeous! How in the world did you keep it together? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 1, 2020)

Wow, love it! Don't blame you for keeping it, I would too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 1, 2020)

Wow Barb it’s a beaut!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 1, 2020)

WOW! So much character, variety of visual texture and really great color transition- it truly is stunning visually regardless of one’s vantage point. That is a keeper for sure as you will never get tired of looking at it because it presents itself differently in any of it’s 360 direction and it somewhat has a story to tell that “it has been through a lot” in it’s lifetime in nature- making it’s final “encore” in it’s final form thanks to the artist with the creative passion!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 1, 2020)

Nice shape for a nice looking piece of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 1, 2020)

Beautiful bowl Barb. (Say that three times real fast)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 1, 2020)

Wow.....and what they said above. I look at those burls and just don’t know where to start....I think you let that piece talk to you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 1, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Gorgeous! How in the world did you keep it together? Chuck


Thank you. Because it was still green, it turned like butter. I don’t foresee the same thing happening with the dry manzanita I still have. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 3, 2020)

Another great piece of work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh Yeah.... wow Beautiful bow!!!!!!!l....I see that one with popcorn in it and a blankee an my baby.. watching
" 7 Days in May"
Great Job Barb....Bravo

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rockb (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the pics Barb. I always enjoy seeing what you creative people make out of manzanita. They're all different.....all deciding what "they" want to be. : )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mlyle (Oct 3, 2020)

Hey Barb. What is the size of the bowl?


----------



## Barb (Oct 3, 2020)

Mlyle said:


> Hey Barb. What is the size of the bowl?


It’s 5” tall by 8” wide


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 3, 2020)

You're cranking out some beautiful pieces Barb, one after another after another. Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2020)

While 2020 may have been craptastic, Barb, you are turning it into fantastic. 
Rock has great manzanita, and you made it 1000 times better.
You go girl!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> While 2020 may have been craptastic, Barb, you are turning it into fantastic.
> Rock has great manzanita, and you made it 1000 times better.
> You go girl!!!


You've got it right there. It's been absolutely craptastic! But I can honestly say that this forum has made it more than bearable. I love logging on, learning new things and seeing what everyone else is doing. Gotta love those rabbit holes lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 4, 2020)

Would be interesting to see an updated picture after it dries and does its think. Nice piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 4, 2020)

Lou Currier said:


> Would be interesting to see an updated picture after it dries and does its think. Nice piece


Will do! :)


----------



## Barb (Jan 14, 2021)

Here are updated pics. My girlfriend wanted a yarn bowl so that's what this was turned into today. I almost totally screwed it up by by following the wrong lines she drew on the outside when I did the roughing out but she saved it.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65 (Jan 14, 2021)

That "aged" very nicely! Great use for the bowl.

You didn't need to make a nice cutout for the yarn, could have just threaded it through the hole already there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 14, 2021)

trc65 said:


> That "aged" very nicely! Great use for the bowl.
> 
> You didn't need to make a nice cutout for the yarn, could have just threaded it through the hole already there.


True, and I thought about doing that but she likes the way that hole looks so I had to pick a different spot. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 14, 2021)

Yarn bowls always seem to be an eye catcher. This one is no exception.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 14, 2021)

Simply gorgeous. Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 15, 2021)

That’s a nice addition to an already fantastic bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 15, 2021)

very neat, creative, cool...…..and fun!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

